

Colour Picking by Simulation - MJSplot_author
http://xqt2.com/p/colours_sim.html

======
tobr
It would be interesting to do this in three dimensions. With a perceptual
color space such as HCL it could be used to pick N distinct colors, e.g. for
data visualization.

~~~
MJSplot_author
My original plan was to use results from this to pick colours for my other
project (a graphing program). But I really just ended up with a toy that I
found fun to play with. I probably could get a 3D version for HCL, that will
be another weekend project.

------
hrrld
I like it.

You might enjoy this:

[http://phrogz.net/css/distinct-colors.html](http://phrogz.net/css/distinct-
colors.html)

~~~
MJSplot_author
Thanks!

------
ArekDymalski
Nice. I enjoyed watching it with 500x5 canvas size :)

